

Chaos Communication Camp 2015 Preorder - Sami_Lehtinen
https://tickets.events.ccc.de/

======
r0naa
I went to the CCCamp 2011, it was hands down one of the best experience of my
life.

The Camp take place on a former soviet military base and attracts
technologists, hackers and engineers from around the world. It has a very
strong hippie culture, but there is a mix of everyone and the atmosphere is
great really.

Most talks are engineering, art or sociology related with a emphasis on
security and privacy in the 21st century. I learned a ton, it was a very
intellectually gratifying experience.

At night the camp becomes a very special place:
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bc/CCCamp11...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bc/CCCamp11_Night.jpg)
with some crazy and magical light and music shows.

A truly amazing event.

------
pepijndevos
I went to their yearly indoor conference and to a similar Dutch camp, it's
always very fun.

Compared to say FOSSDEM, the topics are more political and there are also
talks about art and culture. But the best part of it is not the talks, but the
super friendly, crazy, diverse people who organise all sorts of crazy things
all over the place.

Where at FOSSDEM you'd find people wearing Tux shirts talking about code and
drinking beer, at CCC you'll find people with bright blue hair making mate
slush and Arduino knitting robots.

Almost all the talks are in English and it's very international, but there are
some things that completely pass you by as a foreigner. It was only because my
German friends told me that I attended some impromptu sexism discussion
because something happened somewhere, and everyone speaking German was really
upset.

~~~
r0naa
> Where at FOSSDEM you'd find people wearing Tux shirts talking about code and
> drinking beer, at CCC you'll find people with bright blue hair making mate
> slush and Arduino knitting robots.

And drinking Club Mate :-)

------
albertzeyer
I can really recommend to go to this event. It covers a wide area of topics,
not just technical but also art, politics, etc. And it's all very much fun.
There are many interesting people there who all want to show their projects
and just want to chat. It's also very international.

Some more info:

[https://events.ccc.de/](https://events.ccc.de/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chaos_Communication_Camp](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chaos_Communication_Camp)

